# Burj Al Arab vs. Emirates Palace



## DarkBlueBoss

Vs. 










Exterior & Interior , Design & Final Product, 
which one you guys like more ???


----------



## juiced

DarkBlue, I have to say this poll is flawed from the very start and is biased.


----------



## DUBAI

a little unfair with those pictures...

but burj al arab, was th origanal, and a landmark. even if the emirates palace was a little bit better, id still want to stay in the burj.

btw, the burj al arab is the *2nd* most expensive hotel in dubai!!!


----------



## Krazy

most expensive hotel in dubai!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

no opinion from my side
too different in any way

what shall be the most expensive hotel then? hydropolis in the future


----------



## BinDubai

the emirates place is so huge and luxury but in the end it can't match burj al arab cuz it's much more luxurious  Emirates palace is execellent though


----------



## smussuw

Why do I think that am the only one who thinks the Emirates Palace is way better then Burj Al Arab?


----------



## DarkBlueBoss

juiced , instead of just complaining get a better pic and post it. ... 

and i have to agree with you smussuw, emirates palace is much nicer, 
even though the hype around Burj al Arab is alot great, and it some how put dubai on the map


----------



## Qatar4Ever

Your not the only one, i think Emirates Palace looks way better than Burj Al Arab. However, like someone had mentioned, Burj Al Arab is an icon and more symbolic to Dubai.


----------



## Raza

well emirates palace is very luxurious, but burj al arab is a winner because of its amazing design and height and plus its luxury.


----------



## BinDubai

smussuw said:


> Why do I think that am the only one who thinks the Emirates Palace is way better then Burj Al Arab?


i don't agree with that  burj al arab is much more luxurious


----------



## DarkBlueBoss

exterior , i think Burj Al Arab Wins for its amazing and unique design (Daring design)

however , burj al arab, is too bright, and its kinda over done with the interior colors, 

however, emirates palace is more suttle, classic yet modern, very classy and just drips of luxury and prestige


----------



## BinDubai

DarkBlueBoss said:


> exterior , i think Burj Al Arab Wins for its amazing and unique design (Daring design)
> 
> however , burj al arab, is too bright, and its kinda over done with the interior colors,
> 
> however, emirates palace is more suttle, classic yet modern, very classy and just drips of luxury and prestige


i admire the palace alot it is so special and reflects arabian luxury even though it doesn't match BAA


----------



## Emirates ME

Emirates Palace


----------



## tritown

The former. The Burj al Arab just can't be beat, in my opinion. Maybe you could have done a poll with the Burj al Arab vs. Emirate Hotel Tower, since they seem to have more of a similar architectural style. These two seem to be so different that the quality, design, and execution don't matter as much as one's preference between the two totally different styles.


----------



## Krazy

emirates palace is true arabic architecture and thats why it wins over burj al arab, coz it represents UAE to the fullest. As for teh question, which one is more luxurious? Only a person who has stayed in both these hotels can answer that question! As from the outside, I've seen both from upclose, and Emirates Palace is definitely more grand looking than Burj.


----------



## UAE_CONDOR

Emirates Palace


----------



## smussuw

tritown said:


> The former. The Burj al Arab just can't be beat, in my opinion. Maybe you could have done a poll with the Burj al Arab vs. Emirate Hotel Tower, since they seem to have more of a similar architectural style. These two seem to be so different that the quality, design, and execution don't matter as much as one's preference between the two totally different styles.


Actully they share being the most luxuries hotels in the UAE so it is fair to compare them.


----------



## UAE_CONDOR

Emirates Palace


----------



## Krazy

^ There is no comparison between Emirates Palace and Emirates Hotel Tower, like smussuw posted, Emirates Palace are the two most prestigious and luxurious hotels in the UAE.


----------

